# Ramadan (likely) to start on 11th August



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gulfnews : Ramadan to start on August 11, Kuwaiti astronomer says

_Manama: A Kuwaiti astronomer said the first day of Ramadan would fall on August 11 and that Muslims should get ready to fast up to 15 hours.

"The first day will be August 11 and the last day should be September 9," Dr Salah Al Ajuri said.

"Although it is still too early to talk about Ramadan, many people want to know more about its start and finish so that that they can plan their trips and holidays abroad," the astronomer said, quoted by Kuwait News Agency_

So it'll probably start then, but wait and see 

My annual Ramadan info thread will be posted in the next couple of weeks.

-


----------

